# Assistance



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

Ladies and gents, my partner is wanting to do a test e cycle but it will be her first. 
she is 5'8 and 10st 41 years old and has be lifting for 2 1/2 years. 
is there any where you could point me or tell me what dosage she should be looking at ?

thanks


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Davemp said:


> Ladies and gents, my partner is wanting to do a test e cycle but it will be her first.
> she is 5'8 and 10st 41 years old and has be lifting for 2 1/2 years.
> is there any where you could point me or tell me what dosage she should be looking at ?
> 
> thanks


 Has she used anything else before?


----------



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

No this would be her first cycle


----------



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

Right a bit of an update

she was using 50mg/ week and was seeing results but getting a bit sharp in her temperament , switch over to 10mg Var split into 5mg twice a day and until this lockdown she was having great results


----------

